# Guns and Knives?



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 31, 2006)

Many people, both on MT and lots of other places, state that more knives and guns are pulled in violent situations today than in the past.  Is there any emperical evidence of this?  If you know of some, please share.  I'd be really interested to see any studies on this.

Jeff


----------



## MJS (Mar 31, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Many people, both on MT and lots of other places, state that more knives and guns are pulled in violent situations today than in the past. Is there any emperical evidence of this? If you know of some, please share. I'd be really interested to see any studies on this.
> 
> Jeff


 
http://www.courant.com/news/local/hc-nhshot0327.artmar27,1,2160512.story?coll=hc-headlines-local-7day&ctrack=1&cset=true


http://www.middletownpress.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=16400595&BRD=1645&PAG=461&dept_id=10856&rfi=6


http://www.middletownpress.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=16409472&BRD=1645&PAG=461&dept_id=10856&rfi=6

http://www.courant.com/news/local/hc-hfdshootings0331.artmar31,0,823493.story?coll=hc-headlines-local


I think that these articles speak for themselves.  When you start mixing gangs and drugs, it should not be a surprise that guns and knives will also be present.

Mike


----------



## MJS (Mar 31, 2006)

Heres a few more:

http://www.courant.com/news/local/nb/hc-ctnebmurder0329.artmar29,0,3197753.story

http://www.courant.com/news/local/fc/hc-31154246.apds.m0133.bc-ct--drugmar31,0,2876624.story


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 31, 2006)

MJSI think that these articles speak for themselves.  When you start mixing gangs and drugs said:
			
		

> I wholeheartedly agree with that statement.  However, a collection of newstorys, no matter how tragic and violent, does nothing to answer my question.  Is what I'm wondering if there have been any studies as to whether or not weapons are used in more crimes today than in the past.  Anecdotes do nothing to prove that one way or the other.  Would the FBI have statistics on that?  If so, would non-LEO be able to access them?
> 
> Jeff


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 31, 2006)

www.fbi.gov/ucr/ucrquest.htm

you should be able to track it from there.  let us know what you find out.


----------



## still learning (Apr 1, 2006)

Hello, There are lots of information on this subject about the use of guns and knives increasing in the use of crimes.

If you still not sure?  ....we recommend you walk to any bad place in any city?   .....nothing like first hand knowledge?  

If you were a criminal?  and needed money or love?  ....would'nt you rather use a weapon of some kind?  Most bank robbers usually say the have some kind of gun/bomb on them? ..makes it more effective?

It is like going to war?  ....it is better with a gun or knife....than attacking with your bare hands.......

and if you are still not convince that more criminals DO NOT use weapons......than please let us know where...this may be a safe place to live?  ......and our Karate could work well?  .......makes us even with them?  ............Just my thoughts here.....Aloha


----------



## MJS (Apr 1, 2006)

http://www.ojp.usdoj.gov/bjs/pub/pdf/guic.pdf#search='stats%20on%20weapons%20used%20in%20crimes'

http://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/ojjdp/191031.pdf

JeffJ, here are a few more links that may be along the lines of what you're looking for, in addition to the one that bushidomartialarts posted.

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 1, 2006)

Just to make my position clear, I'm not doubting that the use of weapons in violent crimes has increased over the years.  However, the skeptic in me always like to see proof when blanket statements are made.  I'm currently on the FBI site to see what the statisitcs are and will let everyone know what I find.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 1, 2006)

Ok, here's what I've found so far.  Violent crime is down. Depending on how it's measured anywhere from 1.2% to 2.2% from 2003 to 2004.  They only have prelims for 2005 up so far.

As far as weapon use in the violent crimes, from what I've seen so far it's down amongst adults and up amongst juveniles.  I'll have to do more searching to find out more specifics, and to verify if my above statement is correct.  Lots of info to go through  Actually a nice break from dealing with the whiny uke I had today, lol.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 1, 2006)

After a little more research, it seems the numbers have gone up for weapon use, but the percentages are about the same for the past five years.  Will do more work on this and keep updates coming as I get more information.  Wow, wasn't expecting this much work, but I'm learning a lot here.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 1, 2006)

Ok, over the past 10 years, the violent crime rate (reported) is down 24%.  Pretty darn good I'd say.  In 1995, 42% of violent crimes involved a weapon.  In 2004,  weapons were used in  69.3% of violent crimes.  This includes guns, knives, and other dangerous weapons.  

So, we are generally safer from violent crime, but if it happens, it's much more likely to involve being attacked with some sort of weapon.  Definetly food for thought and training.

Jeff

(edit for something I forgot)

And whoever gave me the rep point yes, my avatar is from the Rush album "Signals".:mp5:


----------



## MJS (Apr 2, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Ok, over the past 10 years, the violent crime rate (reported) is down 24%. Pretty darn good I'd say. In 1995, 42% of violent crimes involved a weapon. In 2004, weapons were used in 69.3% of violent crimes. This includes guns, knives, and other dangerous weapons.
> 
> So, we are generally safer from violent crime, but if it happens, it's much more likely to involve being attacked with some sort of weapon. Definetly food for thought and training.
> 
> Jeff


 
Jeff, I didn't do nearly the digging with the posted links as you have, so I have a question, perhaps you can answer.  Are the percentages an overall tally from all over or are they from specific areas?  I'd guess that a more accurate breakdown would be a listing from each state.  Its kinda hard, IMO, to look at numbers and think that the crime rate is low, considering that each area or state could be different.

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 2, 2006)

The percentages were for the USA overall.  They do break it down by states, and also regions.  After my classes tonight I'll post some of those.  And I'll through in CT just for you.

Jeff


----------



## MJS (Apr 2, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> The percentages were for the USA overall. They do break it down by states, and also regions. After my classes tonight I'll post some of those. And I'll through in CT just for you.
> 
> Jeff


 
Thanks!:asian:   Looking forward to your post.

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 2, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Ok, over the past 10 years, the violent crime rate (reported) is down 24%.  Pretty darn good I'd say.  In 1995, 42% of violent crimes involved a weapon.  In 2004,  weapons were used in  69.3% of violent crimes.  This includes guns, knives, and other dangerous weapons.




Ok, i screwed up here.  It's over 20 years, not ten years.  Should read 1985 and NOT 1995.  Sorry about that.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 2, 2006)

Mike, it's going to take me a little longer.  Hope to have that data up for you tomorrow.  Might only be able to go back 10 years for regions and states.

Jeff


----------



## still learning (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello, Statistics is find but is a general figure over a wide area?  We all have neighborhoods that are worst than others?  Using this for your home area may not be accurate?

Being assulted by a gun or knife?   ....can happen anytime and anywhere? 

If it nevers ever happens to you....than you belief will differ from someone down the street who was attack by a person carrying a gun or knife?

The best way of knowning about your area you live in?  Make a friend with a police officer....who is willling to share everything that is happening.

My  two neighbors is a police officer, one just retired and moved.  He was my source of information of things that were happening on the streets of our neighborhood and nearby towns.  Most of the crimes and incidents where the police was called...is unknown to most of the public.

True crime?  .....What you do not know...will make you  believe the place you live is safe?    until you find out......knowledge will make you wiser? ....not neccessary smarter? ........Aloha


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is a breakdown by region and state compariing 2003 and 2004.
http://www.fbi.gov/ucr/cius_04/offenses_reported/offense_tabulations/table_04.html

Here's where you'll get access to the same for 1995.
http://www.fbi.gov/ucr/95cius.htm

1995 seems to be as far back as they post complete reports and tables.

Hope you find this interesting and informative.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 3, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Statistics is find but is a general figure over a wide area?  We all have neighborhoods that are worst than others?  Using this for your home area may not be accurate?
> 
> Being assulted by a gun or knife?   ....can happen anytime and anywhere?
> 
> ...



I agree.  But the statistics can be usefull tools in many aspects.  Just because the overall violent crime rate is down doesn't make us safe.  Violent crime still ocurrs.  Is what the statistics show us is how likely it is, what is more likely to occur, what weapons, if any, are used, and the like.  Of course if someone pulls a knife, gun, or other weapon on you, the statistics won't help.  But they might help in formulating a SD cirriculum.  In no way do I think that the statistics should replace common sense though, they, like the weapons the crimminals use, are just another tool.

Jeff


----------



## still learning (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello, That is why we train?  ...to prepare for the worst...expect nothing to happen!

Knowledge is good...too much can be bad..all off-duty police in Hawaii must carry there gun.  Most of the bad guys know who there are?with or without uniforms.  Things can happen anytime?

Prepareness  ...Awareness.....train, train, and train somemore!  Hopefully die of old age?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 5, 2006)

perpare for the worst while expecting the best.

"there's a bullet out there with your name on it right now.  the trick is to die of old age before it finds you."
 -- captain malcolm reynolds
     firefly


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 6, 2006)

I think it's : expect (train for) the worst and hope for the best. Either way the quote has the right idea!


----------

